

Minecraft to introduce subscriptions - noahcoffey
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/03/13/minecraft-to-introduce-subscriptions-yknow-for-kids/

======
jonursenbach
Wonder if they looked into acquiring, or partnering with, Minefold
(<https://minefold.com/>) to do this for them

